# Frequency of bonding time



## Annagrace89 (Jul 3, 2012)

My hedgie Lulu seems much happier when I take her out to play every other day as opposed to every day. Is this normal? I feel like I'm being neglectful but she huffs less and seems more active if I don't take her out everyday.


----------



## Ela (May 16, 2012)

Yeah I wondered about that. Tank usually huffs every time I take him out (not continuously, just when he's startled), and I take him out every day. I used to think it was from being taken out of his environment, but then I went away on vacation for 3 days and when I got back, I got the best snuggling session ever. lol


----------



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

It is recommended that hedgies receive anywhere from 30-45 minutes of bonding time per night. Though your hedgehog may seem huffy upon taking him/her out, frequent bonding is the best way to ensure temperament and behavior. The more you handle your hedgehog the more he/she will become accustom to it. For example, I've owned my hedgehog Penelope for a few months, and when I first received her it was simple to see she did not enjoy bonding time, however the frequency of having her out nightly and feeding favorite treats has come along way; She no longer huffs as she used to when I take her out.

On a side note, bonding time does not necessarily mean handling your hedgehog for the entire time he/she is out. Bonding time ranges from having your little one snuggle on your lap within a hedgie bag to letting your little one roam around your home (either in a playpen or free roam, both of which should be supervise at all times.) It takes time but, the more you handle your little one the more both of you will enjoy the experience. 

Lastly, hedgies are sent orientated and so the more you handle them the more they will become familiar with you sent and recognize it as a safety and security.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Bonding should be happening, in a perfect world, every day. Now that being said, timing is everything. What time are you taking your hedgie out? If you are taking her out mid-day, you are interrupting her sleep time. After a few days of being woken up mid-sleep...she is probably a little crabby for lack of quality sleep (I know I would be). Also, is she more of a snuggler or explorer? The activities being offered may make her agrivated it they don't coincide with her interests.  

For Brillo and I, I've found that if I wake him up earlier than his wake up time, we snuggle. I cover him with a blanket and let him make himself comfortable. However, if it is close to his wakeful hours, I dim the lights and we have crazy hedgie play-a-paloza! :lol:


----------



## Annagrace89 (Jul 3, 2012)

I take out her hiding places at about 9pm and give her a little time to eat and use her litter box. I usually put her in a blanket on my lap and if she acts like she wants to explore I let her run around. She usually just burrows and hides though. There have been a few times that I couldn't take her out and the next night all she wanted to do was explore.


----------



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

Annagrace89 said:


> I take out her hiding places at about 9pm and give her a little time to eat and use her litter box. I usually put her in a blanket on my lap and if she acts like she wants to explore I let her run around. She usually just burrows and hides though. There have been a few times that I couldn't take her out and the next night all she wanted to do was explore.


That's perfectly normal, some hedgies are cuddle bugs and other just love exploring! Some hedgies are very active and won't sit still for a moment! Just because they are constantly on the move does not mean that they don't enjoy their bonding time, instead that's all the more reason to have them out so that they may explore as much as their little hearts desire!


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

I take Poggles out in the afternoon for a worm and snacks. He will go exploring inside the room, but I he always comes back to peek at me where I sit beside his cage. I actually follow him around when he thinks he's alone (sneaky! But he probably knows I'm there...). When he's ready to go home, he sits outside his cage and looks up at it longingly. 

In the evening, before I go to bed. I always check on Poggles and play with him for a little bit. I leave him in his cage, but I put my hand in and pet him and give him treats. He kind of clambers around my hand and brushes against it.

Honestly, I don't think Poggles is incredibly friendly. I had a previous hedgehog and Poggles is downright anti-social in comparison. However, if I am very slow in my movements and allow him to smell me before I attempt any petting, he will allow me to pet his head in small, light strokes. If I'm lucky, he'll let me scratch his chin and pet his sides. He has something against his back being petted though, so that is more rare. 

I once went on vacation and left Poggles with my sister. When I came back, Poggles couldn't stop licking me. It wasn't for annointing purposes either. I think he actually missed me. Maybe the extra affection when you skip days is because they missed you when you were gone? I'm hopeful


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh, I should mention. I don't normally have so much time to spend with Poggles. I just happen to be on summer vacation right now. When I'm busy, I keep Poggles in a pouch on my desk while I'm at home studying. I put kibble at the entrance of his pouch so that he can eat them when he gets hungry. He can come out if he wants to, but he never does. He'd rather sleep. He comes to the entrance and watches me sometimes. I use those opportunities to offer him tasty things. Food is good bonding 

If he gets super fidgety, I know he probably needs to use the bathroom so I take him home.


----------

